# VIA Help Please



## boxcar479 (Oct 31, 2019)

I want to take a trip on VIA rail across Canada, I am not sure about which direction to go east to west or west to east. I would like to go in February 2020.i think I would like the Canadian. I am not sure about the other routes. Could someone tell me why I should/shouldn't take this route. It is a total leisure/ scenery trip. Time is not of essence but $$$ are. What trip is the best bang for the buck?


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 31, 2019)

One reason you should: shorter consist, a lot fewer people riding. Another: snow in the Canadian shield and in the Rockies is quite pretty. If you are watching your expenses, I suggest a lower berth, reputed to be the most comfortable bed on the train. I had one, and I liked it. Drawback: no electric outlet for charging anything.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 31, 2019)

Travel East at that time of year.

Limited day light available, by travel in a east direction you will get the Rocky Mountains in day light. This train can be very late going across and if you try to travel west you may not go over the Rocky Mountains during day light hours.

The winter train set is small and the crew will get to know your name. The summer train set is huge and is a different experience.

Best bet is do both. Join the VIA rewards. Then travel first the winter version. After that you should get enough points from your travel for a heft discount for you summer travel.

In summer you can go east or West.


----------



## jiml (Oct 31, 2019)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Travel East at that time of year.
> 
> Limited day light available, by travel in a east direction you will get the Rocky Mountains in day light. This train can be very late going across and if you try to travel west you may not go over the Rocky Mountains during day light hours.


This is the right answer, with the proviso that once you're out of Rockies the rest of the trip can be pretty boring. Westbound you have that to look forward to, since after miles and miles of snow-covered rocks and wheat fields you can always say "the mountains are coming".


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 1, 2019)

Eastbound is my preferred direction to go. 

As far as the other routes. The Ocean to Halifax from Montreal is a fantastic route. Also eastbound so you can see the Matapedia Valley in daylight. 

The Skeena should also be pretty good.


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 1, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Eastbound is my preferred direction to go.
> 
> As far as the other routes. The Ocean to Halifax from Montreal is a fantastic route. Also eastbound so you can see the Matapedia Valley in daylight.
> 
> The Skeena should also be pretty good.


This would be advise to any Sleeper passenger: rise with the sun to maximize your daylight viewing! 

As for the Skeena, my advise would be to plan for similar delays as at intermediary stops on the Canadian (especially on the segment west of Prince George) and to travel on that segment on Wednesday/Thursday, as the train tends to be less prone to delays on these days...


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 1, 2019)

Yes thank for replies, I was thinking eastward would be best for maximum daylight. What is most comparable to a roomette (I like plugs) looking around it looks like there isn't fixed seating say in a cabin for two the chairs move?? What is the latest I could travel and still see lots of snowy scenery.


----------



## atm79 (Nov 1, 2019)

boxcar479 said:


> Yes thank for replies, I was thinking eastward would be best for maximum daylight. What is most comparable to a roomette (I like plugs) looking around it looks like there isn't fixed seating say in a cabin for two the chairs move?? What is the latest I could travel and still see lots of snowy scenery.



As a regular Amtrak roomette traveler, I found the cabin for 1 to be totally sufficient. Traveled Halifax to Vancouver last February, first time on the Canadian. Had snow for nearly the entire trip. Crossing Canada by train again this February but with the Canadian's new schedule, I'll be going eastbound. With whichever accommodation you choose, I wouldn't plan to spend much time there. To each their own, and I'm far from a social person, but I spent nearly all my time in the Park car, diner, or occasionally the Skyline dome. I was really only in my cabin to sleep.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 2, 2019)

I've generally been happy enough with an upper berth in the winter. In summer I'd probably be inclined to go for a Cabin for 1, but in winter an Upper Berth is quite comfortable.

(Pulling one Vancouver-Toronto for CAD700 didn't hurt.)


----------



## Mike Lyons (Nov 2, 2019)

Anderson said:


> I've generally been happy enough with an upper berth in the winter. In summer I'd probably be inclined to go for a Cabin for 1, but in winter an Upper Berth is quite comfortable.
> 
> (Pulling one Vancouver-Toronto for CAD700 didn't hurt.)



Now that is a great price . Did you get it on the sleeper plus class deals ?


----------



## Anderson (Nov 2, 2019)

Mike Lyons said:


> Now that is a great price . Did you get it on the sleeper plus class deals ?


It was the (Canadian) Black Friday sale a few weeks back.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2019)

Mike Lyons said:


> Now that is a great price . Did you get it on the sleeper plus class deals ?


Redacted.


----------



## Mike Lyons (Nov 2, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Redacted.



Just curious as to why you wrote "Redacted " ? Was the question i asked not permitted in this forum ?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2019)

Mike Lyons said:


> Just curious as to why you wrote "Redacted " ? Was the question i asked not permitted in this forum ?


Sorry, I posted in the Wrong thread!


----------

